# My cats are a comedy duo



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

So, there's a big, messy winter storm with a combination of snow and freezing rain outside. My cats intentionally stomp around outside, the come inside and start chasing each other, all the while sliding around the floor like cartoon characters because their paws are packed with snow and little ice pellets. Newton just ran across one end of the hall to the other, can't come to a stop, so he flips over and lands upside down in the litter box.

Of course, now my floor's a big mess, but it was worth it to see them up to their crazy antics.


----------



## mekg4435 (Dec 13, 2014)

Too funny! Black cats are the best...I have 5, and they're all characters!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Black cats are hilarious!!!! I love them to pieces!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! Wet cats and litter...I guess you had the joy of cleaning up after breaded kitty paws!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm just glad the weather has been a little bit drier lately... I can only tolerate so much extra cleaning


----------

